# Barely Neutral Tutorial (How-to-makeup-and-eat-in-under-10-minutes!)



## Renakins (Mar 11, 2008)

This is my first tutorial. I'll use it as an excuse for the lack of detailed pictures!

I find putting on makeup in the morning to be absolutely horrendous. Especially since I usually wake up 30 minutes before I'm due somewhere important and have to rush the (makeup) process so that I can get into the car and be ready for the twenty-something minutes drive to some happy place. 

Therefore, this routine is quite minimum and will have you looking (re)fresh(ed) and somewhat presentable in under 10 minutes. And for the record, you can actually do this WHILE you're eating - I recommend a nice cool cup of yogurt to go with this routine. That's two birds with one stone!

Now:






On the left is what I usual look like - and what you'll usually find me looking like. First step is of course to wash & moisturize. No matter how much time you don't have, you should NEVER skip these two steps. Always wash and moisturize. 

I recommend *St. Ives Apricot Scrub Gentle Formula for Sensitive Skin* (that IS a mouthful) for all year round. 

By mixing your choice of foundation and a moisturizer such as:




You can also create your very own tinted moisturizer which will probably save you a whole load of time in the future! 

You're probably wondering how this can be done - it's quite simple. You take an old container, squeeze in foundation & add moisturizer. (Yah, as you can probably see, I'm no professional) For more coverage, add more foundation, for a lighter formula add more moisturizer! Experiment! (when you have time) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Slap on your tinted moisturizer and you're done step one. 
(OR if you're REALLY pressed for time, stop here, pinch your cheeks, curl your eyelashes and get out of that house! - Story of my life.)

Step two, figure out the tools:




I use ^. 
From the left that is:
1. My own selfmade tinted moisturizer
2. The Body Shop Summer Shimmer Cube
3. Estee Lauder (FREE) blending brush
4. Eyelash curler
5. Maybelline New York Define-A-Lash Mascarra
6. Dark brown eyeliner
7. Clinique blush
8. Softlips lipbalm!

Keep it simple, keep it neutral, stick to the essentials (listed above!)

Step three, start by lining your LIDS with a *dark brown eyeliner*. 




I know you're tempted to use black, but trust me, in this case, brown will do more for your eye. 

Stick as close to the lashline as possible. Use light, feathery strokes and feel free to smudge a little with ring finger!





This helps define the eyes and ultimately, its only purpose is to make you look awake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Step four, dip brush into a pink eyes shadow.




I'm using *Marshmellow *from _The Body Shop Summer Cube Pallet_. 

Sweep the colour across your eyelid.




I'm Asian. Therefore I always stop "sweeping" below my brow bones. I think (regardless of your ethnicity) you should do the same! 

_At this point, chances are you look "good" enough and therefore you may go and take a bite of something to eat! 

_Step five, take a second colour, in some shade of light mocha - it should be bronzy with a bit of purple (I'm using Choc Chip from The Body Shop Summer Cube Pallet) and sweep across your "crease". 




Now, if you're non-chinky eyed, this would probably be a very easy step. However, if you are, you're looking to "sweep" across this area:





The result should look somewhat like:





So now you might have realized that the brown eyeliner - which you applied earlier will have probably disappeared completely under the eyeshadows. No worries - if you wish, just re-line your lids. 

Step six, 




Curl & apply mascara to your lashes. I would stick to a lash-defining mascara as oppose to a volumizing mascara just so you can keep your look fresh and natural. 

Step seven, 
Blush! - It'll stop you from looking like a vampire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm using *103 Sunset Glow *by _Clinique_. I find that Clinique's formula are light and glow-y - but if you don't want to pay $30 for a blush, go with a drugstore brand. Whatever you do, pick a pink with a bit of peach. It blends better with all skin tones. 

Blush can also be used for "contouring" (according to my makeup artist!) but I really can't tell you how. What I always do is once again, "sweep" the brush upwards towards my temples (as taught by my makeup artist) in a shape as such:





And this now brings us to step last:




Apply generously - and never leave the house without lipbalm!

If you practice, this routine should take all of ... 6:50 minutes. Leaving you with enough time to finish the rest of your breakfast, find your bags, shoes, keys and run to wherever the world needs you. 






Happy running!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 11, 2008)

This is fantastic, it's nice to see a quick polished look that isn't OTT


----------



## Hilly (Mar 11, 2008)

you did a nice job!


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 11, 2008)

I loved this, thank you so much! I feel ya on the waking up 30 mins before you need to be somewhere so this is exactly what I needed lol I hope to see more of you around the forums!


----------



## Cali.MAC.Mommy (Mar 11, 2008)

Haha I love your tutorial writing style- very humorous. I'm always pinched for time. I really should mix my moisturizer with some foundation...


----------



## pink_candy (Mar 11, 2008)

U Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<3


----------



## Jot (Mar 11, 2008)

great quick tut x


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 11, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 11, 2008)

i love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 11, 2008)

Good job, this is the perfect look for me in my crazy mornings.


----------



## mmitsjojo (Mar 11, 2008)

wow, thanks! i should try that and squeeze in more sleep since every morning i take like 15-20 minutes doing my makeup ><


----------



## Babylard (Mar 11, 2008)

i have the same eyeshape as you!  will you do a tutorial for bolder looks?  i would love to see how you do your crease and outer-V etc.

thanks for the simple look!  i always take tooo long in the mornings and wake up very late.  you are right about the black eyeliner.  i am always reaching for it and i have no idea why my eyes turn out made up-like lol... i was trying to do a nude loook and reached for photogravure technakohl LOL no wonder


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 11, 2008)

fabulousness!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 13, 2008)

Quick and easy!  Love this tut!


----------



## DoDe (Mar 25, 2008)

I love this look. Especially your homemade tinted moisturizer idea. Thanks


----------



## Brittni (Mar 25, 2008)

cute tinted moisturizer idea!


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 27, 2008)

I love this, there's some days that you just want to feel natural and this is perfect!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 28, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## GloomyBear22 (Apr 5, 2008)

Great tutorial, thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 7, 2008)

Great job!  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## fingie (Apr 17, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## couturesista (Apr 17, 2008)

I definitely have to start making my own tinted moisturizer. Especially since summer is right around the corner! THNX for the inspiration.


----------



## breathless (Apr 27, 2008)

what a difference 7 minutes makes.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice tutorial! Although I could never be that fast in the mornings, I am like a zombie who works in slow motion, LOL!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 14, 2008)

I loved this, thank you so much!


----------



## Geraldine (Jun 16, 2008)

thank you. this s great.


----------

